

Hacker Group ‘Lizard Squad’ Hits Gaming Consoles with DDoS Attacks - DMBisson
http://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/top-security-stories/hacker-group-lizard-squad-hits-xbox-live-and-playstation-network-with-ddos-attacks/

======
jameskilton
Launching a DDoS attack requires no imagination and no skill at all. Why do we
keep giving these script-kiddies any mention? They live on attention. Stop
giving it to them.

